# Advice on recurring problem please



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, our female V, Ruby, is 4 year old. She has a problem that has occurred about 3 times and on each occasion it is the same pattern: she is either walking along on grass or she is squatting to do her business and suddenly jumps as if something has bit her rear. She then continues as normal but is constantly stopping abruptly and reaching for her rear / tail area and cleaning / mouthing the area and becomes very anxious. There are no signs of any bite / marks anywhere on her. She also refuses to jump off / on a bed / sofa or in / out of car as if she will hurt herself. After a day or so the symptoms clear and she is back to her normal self. The first time our vet has said she may have pulled a muscle and for her to rest. The times after our vet recommended paracetamol liquid to save us the journey & cost (not that we are concerned about costs) and it has cleared up after a day or so. 
Just wondering if anyone has experienced similar with their V ? As I’m curious what’s causing this and a little worried it may be something more long term?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The not jumping up, or down from things would make me want to have her hips, and spine checked.
Although I don't like mine to jump out of taller vehicles, they would gladly do it.
Because it come and goes, possible she has something out of alignment. They do have chiropractors for dogs. I haven't had to use one yet, but know of owners that have.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a classic pain response. 

Keep an eye on it, if it doesn't improve, go back and have it more thoroughly assessed, and until then throttle rigorous exercise back a bit.


----------

